# King-eL passed away...



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello all. I have been out of the fish keeping business about 5 years now. And my last post here was in 2014. Like most of people here, we find good friends that we really click with.

I am saddened to bring the news that Earl aka King-eL has tragically passed away last Sunday. 

I don't know how active he was in this forum since I left. But what I do know is that he became my close friend thanks to BCA and I'm sure some of you did as well.

Rest in peace Earl. Till we meet again bud...


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh wow. I'm really sorry to hear that. Coming from a guy who also lost a friend and fellow BCAquaria member I can relate to the great times connecting with a fellow hobbyist. Wishing much comfort to you and to Earl's family


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

O M G....that's sad to hear. I'm not sure how often he was on BCA still, but he still somewhat regularly posted on the FB group. 

Thanks for always sharing all the cool monster fish stuff all these years. Condolences to his friends and family. Rest in peace Earl.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

I've known him for so many years. I cant believe this actually happened 

I cant stop thinking about some of the stories he would tell me about collecting saltwater fish on the reefs in the Philippines. He would tell me how dangerous the tides were on that reef shelf and how he was an excellent swimmer. God damn it Earl, you cant be gone like this bro...

Please be safe everyone, never underestimate the power of water


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

This was that fisherman in the Capilano? Very sorry to hear this. I didn't know him, other than his name on the forum. My heart goes out to his friends and family. I too have waded a few rivers in my day. I'll be thinking of him the next time I'm out on the water.....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Dang, I bought some of my last sw fish from him earlier in the year. So sorry to hear. Really nice guy. Very accommodating and a devoted family man, that's for sure. Hate to see one of the good ones like Earl pass so young. Dang!!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Earl had bichirs for substrate (or that was the running joke). He also kept other rare oddballs as well. I hope his collection is sold off properly and his fish don’t suffer as well. RIP Earl.....

Respectfully,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Earl was a good friend. always full of helpful information, so passionated about the hobby, always wanting to help others. i know him for such a long time. we share the same hobby from keeping fish to fishing. it is hard to believe that we wont have any more conversation about those anymore.

rip my good friend.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I was asked to announce that Earls monster fish are now for sale. Whoever is interested can contact his parents. The number to contact them is ( 604)603-1061


----------



## myfisheatsyourfish (Dec 4, 2016)

oh man this sucks, I haven't been on here for sometime. he was a wicked, awesome, trustworthy dude. rest in peace my friend. wow , gone wayyyy to soon.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Very sad news. I was lucky enough to meet him a few times when I was still in BC... RIP Earl.


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

I am sad to hear to about Earl, I was over at his place many times the past year; buying fish and donating to his monster tank. We used to talk about all the different bichirs and his imports, I will truly miss those. Thanks Rjjm for the contact, I will be in touch with them.


----------



## glisteningshadow (Apr 11, 2018)

If anyone knowledgeable about the pricing and care for Earl's collection would be willing to help give an estimate so that his collection could be appropriately sold, please contact me at 778-251-3803, or his mother at 604-603-1061. They are looking to sell all the fish and tanks as a whole preferably.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Can't believe Earl is no longer with us. May he RIP. Wonder who will end up with my old tank. Hope it finds a good home to continue Earl's legacy.


----------

